# Cannondale Road bike with Suntour Alpha 3000 components



## danhrice (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking at a used bike for my girlfriend, and I'm having a heck of a time finding any information on it. It is a Black Cannondale road bike with Red Letters. Besides the brand the only other letter on the frame says it is a "sport series" bike. It has Suntour Alpha 3000 components and a sugino dual crank. Can anyone tell me anything about this bike. I'd like to find some technical information and any reviews if someone has or used to have one of these. Near as I can figure it's got to be late 80's or very early 90s? Unfortunately, I have no serial number either.

Can anyone help?

THanks!
Dan


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

not sure but it could be the first iteration of the cannondale black lightning


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Do the seatstays connect with the chainstays in front of the rear dropouts? In other words are the rear dropouts hanging off the back of the frame? 

If so, it's probably an old 2.8 or 3.0 frame...In my experience, they are a very harsh ride. They might be fine for a Crit bike but not for long distance general riding


----------



## danhrice (Jul 28, 2006)

I think it did have the dropouts behind where the chainstay and seatstay meet. I seem to remember thinking it was a rather unique shape.

My girlfriend (at least for now) is definitely not doing any crit racing. We're just looking to get her a used bike for short leisure rides < 40 miles. 

I guess my best bet is trying to get the serial number. Any idea where the suntour alpha 3000 fell in the hierarchy of drive trains?


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

danhrice said:


> Any idea where the suntour alpha 3000 fell in the hierarchy of drive trains?


My first Cannondale was a 1987 SR400, which had Alpha 3000 components and a Sugino Double crank. It didn't have the extended drop out frame though. I still have the 1987 catalog, and the SR and ST entry level models both have the Alpha 3000, so it was bottom of the line. In the catalog I have written that MSRP on the SR400 was $469.


----------

